# Ride from Rocky Ridge in North Texas



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

Just a little ride from Rocky Ridge. We went to check it out, haven't ever been there before. Cool place to ride, they have rock pits / lake / wooded trails / and lots of camping.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

Nice video, is that a lake or mud hole? 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice video. had to mute the music to watch.... but nice vid.


----------



## NickS (Oct 9, 2011)

It's on the edge of a 5o acre lake that's on the property. Sorry for the different taste in music, lol. We listen to pretty much anything.


----------

